
ELK stack deployment with Ansible - babadofar
http://blog.comperiosearch.com/blog/2015/11/26/elk-stack-deployment-with-ansible/
======
Kwastie
This is general question, not directly related to this post (Sorry)

I get the feeling that "full Configuration/Deployment" tools like Ansible
(Puppet, Chef and Salt) are getting eclipsed by tools like Docker.

For me Ansible was just a "half-way" station. 1\. Manual software installs 2\.
Script assisted software installs 3\. (some) server Configuration/Deployment
with Ansible 4\. Docker (Rkt, appc) 5\. ??

Is this a fair assume that tools like Ansible are on the way back out? Or
should you keep it to configure the Docker hosts?

~~~
txutxu
We need to remove a ssh key from all company hosts right now as fast as
possible. How do Docker helps compared with tools like ansible/chef/puppet?

We need to increase a sysctl value on our systems with role X. As fast as
possible. How does docker help there?

We need to run a set of given commands for a security audit of our systems. We
need to execute some actions conditionally by role on the infrastructure.
etc... No Docker help there.

We need to know the credentials accepted by container "foo" on a given past
day of the year. Do the report.

Pretty sure lot of (experienced) people has seen problematic and ugly
deployments.

We've seen worse and better things, done with put_a_name_here technology. No
mater what name you put in the sentence. Which programming language, which
stack, which integration... no mater... at all.

Don't let you go by "magic" tools. There is no magic in Docker, just money
behind so you are forced to listen about it, think it's better, etc. That's
it.

It's good at what it is. And one of that things, is money. It's better
solution than others available, because it has been widespread, even between
those avoiding it, because it's supported on major providers, etc, etc, etc.
Industry. People that does not even know, neither never did use directly, the
technologies below Docker, is talking about it, with big ego.

It does not solve all the needs of a devops, startup or company. Neither the
new $tool to appear on viral ways tomorrow, will do. Be sure.

Have a nice day.

~~~
wstrange
I think that CM tools are complimentary to Docker (TV did not kill radio..),
but at least some of your points do have emerging solutions.

For example, ssh keys: Kubernetes has a concept of "secret volumes" that are
used to distribute secrets. i.e. don't store mutable (and secret) state in the
container.

------
smegel
Ansible is a godsend.

